# Lightroom Mobile



## DavidM (Jan 19, 2015)

I have just downloaded lightroom mobile for android. How do I get my desktop lightroom to appear on the mobile?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 19, 2015)

It's based on collections - see here.

Also see getting started with LR Mobile.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jan 19, 2015)

The info is in the link "getting started---" posted by John. 

Just be aware that to use LR Mobile will require a subscription to Adobe Creative Cloud, it will not work with the Perpetual Licensed version of Lightroom.


----------

